# Panthers Off-Season Thread



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Priority number one would seem to be fixing the offensive line and after that it would be the Secondary. Question of whether or not we keep DeAngelo is going to pretty big, but I doubt that we can get much value for him. I think Rivera keeps his job, but it's not something that I'd bet much on. Sadly our special teams still need a lot of attention. Maybe Joe Adams can figure it out next year, but he hasn't shown any of the stuff in the NFL that made me think he was a really good pick. 

In spite of all our needs if there was a number one receiver available when we picked first I might be interested. It'd be awesome to have Smitty and another guy who was at least his equal. It's a passing league and Newton needs another great receiver IMO.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.catscratchreader.com/201...formally-request-interviews-with-two-new-york

Looks like we want to hire one of these guys as our next GM.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/panthers-announce-rivera-back-next-175341982--nfl.html

Rivera survives, pretty much as I would have expected.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...manager-carolina-panthers-221955959--nfl.html



> Carolina Panthers owner Jerry Richardson has tabbed New York Giants senior pro personnel analyst Dave Gettleman to be the team's next general manager.
> "I am honored and thrilled to have the opportunity to work in the Panthers organization," Gettleman said in a statement released by the Panthers. "It is similar to the Giants organization in which I have had the privilege of working the last 15 years and has a lot of pieces in place for success. I am excited about getting started."
> Gettleman, 61, has worked in an NFL scouting capacity since 1986. Originally hired by the Buffalo Bills, Gettleman spent six seasons in western New York before working as a regional scout for BLESTO scouting service for one season before spending four seasons as an area scout with the Denver Broncos.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I figured it would be Gettleman or Ross since our "outside source" for the hire was the former Giants GM. He's got some work ahead of him fixing our cap so hopefully he handles it better then Hurney. 

I read that Ross and Rivera were close friends, which makes me think this was the better route. If we start off slow again next year I don't want any hesitation on axing the coach, and I can imagine that would have made it more difficult.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2013/01/12/3782863/panthers-stewart-get-ankle-scoped.html

Stewart got his ankle scoped.

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2013/01/11/3780975/carolina-panthers-prepare-to-fill.html

Story on all of our coaching openings.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2013/01/11/3781095/carolina-panthers-top-priority.html

Salary cap discussion...We're going to have to make some cuts and it isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I was convinced Deangelo would be gone but I think cutting him actually increases our cap this year because of his signing bonus. I guess we'll be looking for replacements for at least 2 of either Gross, Gamble, and Beason. Gettleman better be ready for have a near perfect draft because those are pretty key positions we can't afford to miss on.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gross isn't that big of a deal. He has had a great career for us, but you can about stick a fork in him. He looked extremely average this year, and I only use that word out of respect for his body of work. I don't think Gamble is anything special, but it's not that great to think about what we'd be able to replace him with. It'd be nice if we could turn Beason into a decent pick if we have to let him go. In theory we could let him go and be okay, but I don't mind having an extra linebacker who can play.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8853380/mike-shula-carolina-panthers-reportedly-interviews-oc-job

Shula gets an interview..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://oldnorthbanter.com/2013/02/2...ed&utm_medium=Network&utm_campaign=Hot+Topics

This makes it sound as though we are leaning towards keeping DeAngelo. That makes sense if we can't count on Jonathan to stay healthy. Says we've already restructured Jonathan, Haruki Nakamura and Kalil's deals. Not sure if the 10 million dollars in cuts is still the number after that. It seems certain that Gross gets cut in my opinion. Restructuring his deal just doesn't make sense when his production is declining pretty badly. I honestly don't want him back if he's not going to be better than last year. Beason's deal probably does get restructured I would guess, either by us or by some other team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9003178/ron-edwards-released-carolina-panthers

Ron Edwards gets cut. That still leaves us around 6.5 Million over the Cap. Don't know what this means with regards to Gamble, because I believe that cutting Gamble would have gotten us more or less to the cap, w/o having to make this cut. We're said to be trying hard to re-sign Dwan Edwards in this article.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2013/03/01/3887863/carolina-panthers-cut-ron-edwards.html

We restructured Olson's deal, so the number is now 3.5 million and they say Gamble is going to get cut as well.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Didn't bother with posting about Gamble getting cut. I am somewhat surprised that we are not cutting Gross as well to be honest. This story says we asked him to restructure his deal at the same time we talked to Nakamura, Jonathan and Olson. Surprising that they've let him go on talking this long. I suppose that means they are more impressed by Gross than I am or perhaps just as unimpressed by the potential replacements on our roster.

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2013/03/09/3904825/carolina-panthers-ask-jordan-gross.html


----------

